# Measure Rally II and Crager Wheels



## solsticegto (May 29, 2011)

How do I measure the bolt pattern on the Rally II wheels and Crager SS Wheels?? I assume that they are measured the same way. But I'm not sure exactly where, on the bolts/holes, to measure. 

I will be purchasing a Crager Wheel, as a spare, for my 69 GTO. I can measure the wheel on my car so that I can get the same for my spare.

The Rally II wheels will be listed, shortly, on ebay. 

And what about the measureing the "offset" or the "depth" in case I get questioned?

I'm sure you guys know this.

Thanks...


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

solsticegto said:


> How do I measure the bolt pattern on the Rally II wheels and Crager SS Wheels?? I assume that they are measured the same way. But I'm not sure exactly where, on the bolts/holes, to measure.
> 
> I will be purchasing a Crager Wheel, as a spare, for my 69 GTO. I can measure the wheel on my car so that I can get the same for my spare.
> 
> ...


Here ya go: MRW - How to measure bolt pattern

Offset/backspacing is the distance from the back side tire bead (where the tire sits) to the rear mounting surface of the wheel (the part that meets the brake drum/rotor).

Bear


----------



## solsticegto (May 29, 2011)

BearGFR said:


> Here ya go: MRW - How to measure bolt pattern
> 
> Offset/backspacing is the distance from the back side tire bead (where the tire sits) to the rear mounting surface of the wheel (the part that meets the brake drum/rotor).
> 
> Bear


Thanks, Bear! That's GGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRREAT!!


----------

